# Xena's baby girl



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She was born 5/23/11 and is 11 days old in these pics. Xena is a super sweety,do not try this at home.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awww, she is adorable.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Nancy and a few more.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Larry, she is so cute! Does she have a name? I know you always name your hoglets.


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

she is so cute  I Love her nose!


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww she's a doll Larry!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a tiny angel!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's perfect! Such a little bundle of preciousness.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

a wrinkly, prickly bundle of delight!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Not sure there is anything quite as cute as a tiny baby hedgehog. Thanks for sharing Larry. Did she just have one?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

CritterHeaven said:


> Not sure there is anything quite as cute as a tiny baby hedgehog. Thanks for sharing Larry. Did she just have one?


She had 5,two of those were stillborn and the other two just didn't make it. Breeding hedgehogs is very heartbreaking,this type of thing happens all to often.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Aw. I am sorry to hear that. I guess this little one just has to live for all 5 of them.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww, it's sad to hear about the rest of the litter  But she is a beautiful baby! Those wrinkles are SOOO CUTE!


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very very beautiful Larry. The pictures make me tear up, I get so emotional over things like this. !


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

susanaproenca said:


> Larry, she is so cute! Does she have a name? I know you always name your hoglets.


 A good friend on here suggested a name and I think it fits perfectly,it's Carina . 

If you don't mind, I'd like to influence your decision for a name that means something to the effect of "miracle." Carina sounds pretty and means "Dear little one; beloved" in Italian.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That's beautiful. And a perfect choice.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is beautiful, she is too adorable and that is a great name


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Carina is doing great and is now 3wks old.  Lots more pics on my sites baby page http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/a ... abies.html
Also pics of Emma's two boys Felix and Oscar


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is sooooooo CUTE! How I miss those bald little tummies.


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Precious!!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*squeel!* those were some of my favorite pictures of her! That first one especially!! I'm so, completely, absolutely, entirely JEALOUS of you!.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

she's wonderful and Carina is a beautiful name.  it is also known in Russia, although it's rather rare.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Xena's baby girl, new pics on page 3*

Carina almost 5 weeks old,she's doing great!  More pics on my website baby page http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

What a little beauty!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a little heart-stealer!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

beautiful name! she is precious!!!


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

Awwwww! She is so adorable I just want to cuddle her! And what a good choice for a name, but maybe I'm biased in saying that since that's my name too haha.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I feel like all the pictures of you hedgehogs are EXTRA ADORABLE! Their little faces are just so loveable and sweet  And they all look like they're smiling!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Just beautiful! As always!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is beautiful.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

She is such a stunning little girl. Congratulations


----------

